# Smoked Bloody Mary



## millerbuilds (Jul 4, 2022)

Ahead of putting my Pork Shoulder on the Pit Barrel last night, I decided to try making a Smoked Bloody Mary.






Cut up 12 Roma Tomatoes, 1 Onion and 1 Serrano Pepper; dusted with some salt and old bay seasoning.





 Placed them on the pit along with some garlic cloves





Removed the skins and stems and added to a large pot and simmered for 30 minutes





30 minutes later, I added Beef Bullion, Worcestershire Sauce, and some of my rub.





Blended with the Vitamix





Added Lemon, Lime, Horseradish, Pepper, Krystal and Anchor Bar hot sauce.





Finished product





Done and garnished with bacon, pickle and some veggies.

Happy 4th everyone!!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

Man I could go for one of those right this second. Nice work bud


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Man I could go for one of those right this second. Nice work bud


Thanks!!
It was a perfect treat after getting some work done outside and tending the the smoker this morning.


----------



## rjob (Jul 4, 2022)

Dang that looks great . Does the smoke flavor stand out in the mixed beverage?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 4, 2022)

And the “adult flavor boost” of choice was…?


----------



## rdknb (Jul 4, 2022)

I love me a bloody mary, but never had a smoked one.  Looks good.  Now I have a want for olives


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 4, 2022)

rjob said:


> Dang that looks great . Does the smoke flavor stand out in the mixed beverage?


Yes, but not overpowering

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> And the “adult flavor boost” of choice was…?


Vodka

- Jason


----------



## Nodak21 (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow Kudos to you! A lot of work went into making that drink. I love Bloody Mary and Caesar’s but that is over the top. Nice Job


----------



## sandyut (Jul 4, 2022)

Now thats a good looking BM!  Great work there.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 4, 2022)

Dang that’s a great idea. Could use one right about now!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 5, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Wow Kudos to you! A lot of work went into making that drink. I love Bloody Mary and Caesar’s but that is over the top. Nice Job





sandyut said:


> Now thats a good looking BM!  Great work there.





bigfurmn said:


> Dang that’s a great idea. Could use one right about now!


Thanks everyone!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 9, 2022)

UPDATE:
After sitting in the fridge sealed for 5 days the flavor is even better!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice

And bacon instead of celery. You are the man. lol

David


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice
> 
> And bacon instead of celery. You are the man. lol
> 
> David


Exactly!!!
Thanks David


----------



## bertman (Jul 14, 2022)

Just now seeing this. I'm not a big fan, but my wife loves a Bloody Mary. When I shared the post I was reading through, she told me "I bet that's awesome". Which we all know means "You will make this for me".


----------



## dls1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Looks great, Jason. I've done the same for many years for batches of Bloody Mary mix, as well as for gazpacho. You're correct in that it improves and mellows after a little aging.

If I'm out of my own mix, and use a commercial mix, I use a handheld smoke infuser known as "The Smoking Gun" by Polyscience that my wife got for me around 10 years ago. Great tool to have on hand for small applications.








						the Smoking Gun Pro Hand-held Smoke Infuser
					

The Breville|PolyScience Smoking Gun® Pro produces cold smoke, which allows it to be used for any kind of food or liquid. As a flexible hand-held device, it is easy to use for infusion or finishing with a variety of smoky flavors and aromas.




					polyscienceculinary.com
				




BTW, you're serving glass is very familiar, and I've got a couple myself. I've been to the No Name Pub several times when visiting the Keys.

Cheers


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 15, 2022)

Payton said:


> A friend of mine puts a couple of pans of water in the smoker to make ice cubes from for bloody marys, and it's pretty good instead of a spicy one.


That is a great idea, I have tried the smoked old fashion at a bar and like them, but I can't justify buying the smoke generator to make a drink a few times a year... making smoked ice cubes is brilliant!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 15, 2022)

dls1 said:


> Looks great, Jason. I've done the same for many years for batches of Bloody Mary mix, as well as for gazpacho. You're correct in that it improves and mellows after a little aging.
> 
> If I'm out of my own mix, and use a commercial mix, I use a handheld smoke infuser known as "The Smoking Gun" by Polyscience that my wife got for me around 10 years ago. Great tool to have on hand for small applications.
> 
> ...


Love the No Name Pub as well and is a traditional stop for us when in the keys as well!  We love their pizza!


----------

